# What can you do bare back?



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

I walk, trot, canter, jump, halfseat, 2 point.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I find that bareback is great for improving your balance as a rider. Your balance affects your horse immensely undersaddle. If you aren't balanced, the horse won't be either. I find it helps to work on my position bareback... to sit tall and relaxed, trying to form a perfect line of balance over my horse. Usually when I go bareback its just for fun and I don't concentrate on much, so I like to work on my heels, my toes and my leg position. It also works wonders for your leg muscles.

*Cantering bareback is also super fun!


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm still not 100% confident riding bareback, but I still love it. I ride very right-sided, so it helps me to learn to keep a better balence. I can w/t/c and gallop, go over small jumps, and post to the trot. I probably couldn't sit any above the air antics though. xD


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Anything and everything.
Jumping
canter
walk
trot
flyig lead changes
trail rides
barrles
trail courses
horsemanship
2 point 
posting trot
bucks
rears

lol anything lol I didn't have a saddle the first 3 months I owned my OTTB so yeah lol I've got a sticky seat thanks to her lol.


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

yea i thank my nutty tb for my seat haha


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

charliBum said:


> yea i thank my nutty tb for my seat haha


They are great for that no? 
Approaching jump "I'm ganna jump, I'm ganng jump" Begins to bolt and hollow out "NO I'm not" Stops on a dime! lol


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

haha, yes vry much so "man i must look nice in this outline, i bet shes happy im going well im such a good pon...FAR OUT IS THAT A POO!!! ITS GOING TO EEEAAAATTT MMMEEEEE!!!" -runs off wildly, me sitting there with ease smiling, haha-


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

When I had well trained horses (not babies!) I used to ride them bareback which means walk, trot, canter and I used to jump them as well. That was always a load of fun. Once when in a halter and lead rope, my mare reared up and spun and I somehow actually rode that very well :lol:

I was on her near a mounting block and a friend of mine was about to climb on to double on her bareback, I guess she didn't like the idea. We ended up following her advice :lol:


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

I haven't ridden bareback in aaages!! But I did jump a little crossrail once xD


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

charliBum said:


> haha, yes vry much so "man i must look nice in this outline, i bet shes happy im going well im such a good pon...FAR OUT IS THAT A POO!!! ITS GOING TO EEEAAAATTT MMMEEEEE!!!" -runs off wildly, me sitting there with ease smiling, haha-


Lol oh goodness TBs! My mare got smart enough to when I would ask for collection she would cry blody murder and limp like her leg was broken! So I called the vet out to see her and she asked me to get off, gave her the check up and vet said she was fine. I put her back into the pasture assuming there was something the vet missing and suddenly! she's perfectly fine and ran off bucking! oooo this was me >>:lol:/:evil:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I can fall off much easier when bareback does that count? :lol:
Vida is very uncomfortable to ride bareback, she is narrow and bony. I do ride with my feet out of the stirrups
I used to have a widebody quarter horse mix I could ride bareback much easier.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I do everything bareback... My arab pony gets girth gall so i've had periods of a few monthas when I can only ride bareback. 

I do stockwork, jumping, dressage, (he has a killer extension bareback!) rollbacks, rise trot, mounted games, sporting, long trail rides, swimming, we used to double a lot but now we're a bit heavy, lol.


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

Dartanion said:


> Lol oh goodness TBs! My mare got smart enough to when I would ask for collection she would cry blody murder and limp like her leg was broken! So I called the vet out to see her and she asked me to get off, gave her the check up and vet said she was fine. I put her back into the pasture assuming there was something the vet missing and suddenly! she's perfectly fine and ran off bucking! oooo this was me >>:lol:/:evil:


hahaha. My TB did that too, but I didn't call the vet. I got off and walked him for a little, then started back to the stall... He was fine once he started out of the arena, lol.

Bareback-I can do walk, trot, canter right now. Twende isn't very comfortable to ride bareback...he's narrow and bony, but I love to do it even if it isn't very comfortable.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

walk
trot/jog
canter/lope
go over poles
flying lead changes (have done an entire western riding pattern; it was fun =] )
horsemanship/equitation patterns
trail patterns
posting
two point
I can walk & jog bareback w/o a bridle. I am not comfortable enough yet to lope without one. We gotta work on it some more.

I have never experienced any bucks or rears while bareback. =]


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> I can fall off much easier when bareback does that count? :lol:


haha!! I think everyone can!!!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Anything I do on the saddle -- which isn't much. W-T-C-Gallop. I don't jump unless it's something in my way. I can ride out bucking and rearing as long as it's not psycho-horse. I wish I trotted more bareback, but I get tired and quit instead of pushing myself. 

Bareback sure is good for all the muscles and ensuring a good seat!


----------



## GypsyNymph (Feb 23, 2008)

I can walk, trot, canter and go over small jumps bareback.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I am excellent at sitting the "stand"! :lol: 
Very good at dismount!
Do walk and a little trot.
(I worry my seat bones are poking into my horses back, I like my saddle)


----------



## Xoras (Sep 23, 2008)

I can walk.

That's literally all I've done bareback, but I've only ridden bareback once. XD


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

I ride bareback as more than I do with a saddle, so, obviously, I can do everything bareback that I can in a saddle. Jumping, bucking, rearing, running, quick maneuvering, all of that is no problem.
I have all of my students do a lot of riding bareback, it's so good for balance and strength and being able to feel the horse.


----------



## HorseShoersGirl (Feb 24, 2009)

My favorite tyhin gto do bareback is play in the water swimming withthe horses and splasheing off. i like to put my horse in water thats lapping over his back and get up and dive off him. Like a little horseie diving board. 

i like to do barrels and poles trainning bareback. They can really bend aroun them better with out the saddle preventing them form bending really well.


----------



## TQFgirl (Feb 2, 2009)

I can walk, trot, canter, post, 2 point, jumps.


----------



## Gengsty (Feb 27, 2009)

walking, trotting, canter and some basic dressage movemements (the ones that I can do with saddle)


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Jumping(hiogh as 3ft bareback..so far.)
Barrels
Pole Bending
flag Race
Keyhole
Trail
Walk
Trot
Canter
Gallop
Dressage
Saddleseat
English
Western
Sidesaddle
Arena Race
Bucking
Rearing
Back-up
Post
2 point


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I can trot & canter. I can also post the trot (good for leg muscles!) & I can jump about 2-3ft. I haven't jumped bareback in awhile though, so I might need to start practicing. :lol: LOL. I've galloped bareback before as well. & HorseShoersGirl that is very fun!  I've only done that twice in the summer, but it feels very good when 'ya get splashed.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I've only ridden in a saddle about a handful of times for almost over a year now.
I can w/t/c/g, jump anything, some dressage, go anywhere on a trail/road.
I've also been on horses I've never ridden before and decided to go bareback, green horses, horses that weren't broke yet, horses that are known to rear and buck, horses that have explosive spooks, or have a habit of refusing jumps. 

I just think there's a bit more excitement while bareback. :lol:
The only bad part that I have noticed about riding bareback is that there's no where to put your lunch while out on a trail ride. I can't even count how many times I was handed a coke and a McDonalds bag full of food and told to go take some customers out on a trail ride, and come to find out about 5 minutes down the trail I got no where to put my drink! lol


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Bareback is not my specialty, mainly because I have the worst balance ever.

But, I can do a few things:
Walk, Trot, Canter
Still working on the gallop. 
Barrels, Poles, Flags, Keyhole
Post....for a few strides or two.
Ride a buck(but not a rear...haha)

And, I am now perfecting a reining routine bareback on my dad's horse. It is sooooo cool!


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

haha. the majority of time im on a horse it's bareback except when i am legit training for an event. i work at an awesome barn in the summer. unfortuantely i don't get to bring my babies, i get to ride basically everyday anyways and it's great. me and my friends have the tendency just to go on a nice hour or so long hack and even if we're riding in the ring, usually we're too lazy to tack up all the way so we end up bareback. i love it. it has seriously made a MUCH MUCH better and more confident rider. that being said i can...

walk
trot (sitting and posting)
canter
hand-gallop
gallop
jump full courses (highest course i've done bareback was 3'6")
highest single jump i've don'e bareback was 4'3" :] i was sooo freaking proud. haha
i've gone bareback for a little bit of cross country. nothing huge though cause as much as i like to have fun, i also like to be safe, and when i'm riding bareback, well actually in general when im riding, i don't usually wear a body protector
i've done all sorts of games bareback (barrel racing, pole bending, relay races, australian pursuit etc.)
i've played polocrosse bareback. haha. wasn't the most successful thing i've ever tried, but i was on a smallish poney so i was just able to pick the ball up off the ground without sliding off.
i've worked dressage bareback a few times but usually when i ride dressage im seirous about it so i usually spend the time to put on full tack.
me and my friends like to race bareback occasionally as well.
i'm sure there's more, i can do just about everything i can do in a saddle bareback, but i'll stop with that. lol

but yeah, in case you couldn't tell...i LOVE bareback


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

I learned to ride bareback without a bridle on a 13 hand pony I swear after that I can ride anything bareback My horse and I (hes a litlle arab/mustang) can jumy arould 3 ft


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Eventer, curiou, what is Australian Pursuit??


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

it's a game where one person (if you're playing in a lesson usually the trainer) stands in the middle of the riding arena, there's cones set up a little bit in from the rail at each of the four corners and the riders have to stay to the outside of the cones or they're out. the person in the middle calls out things to do (can be anything from basic walk-trot-canter to crazy things like trotting while sitting backwards or something depending how good of a rider you are). the riders have to do this action within three seconds of it being called or they're out. another way to get someone out is by passing them without going inside the cones yourself. last person left wins.

i love that game, one of my favorites, lol


----------



## Kamiller7 (Mar 18, 2009)

I can do just about everything bareback.








me on my 3 year old.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I did my medieval swordfighting shows bareback, medieval gaming, trail riding and now we do horse soccer.


----------



## shizukanori (Aug 17, 2008)

I used to ride bareback a lot on a horse I had. I never loped/galloped but I could walk, trot( he was very bouncy too ><) with no hands, eyes closed and posting.
I ride better bareback then I do in a saddle. I get lazy riding in saddles XD


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't do a lot of bareback but I can trot sitting and posting, two point, canter a little depending on the smoothosity [Lol, new word ;] ] I could probably jump, too, but only low.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

I can walk, trot and fall to the ground like a bag of potatos when my horse spooks at a....wait for it....gaint pony eatting CHAIR!


----------

